# Wildcamp south of Mansfield



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

In a couple weeks time we will need to stop overnight somewhere south of Mansfield; we won't have long enough to make it worth while finding a site so just need a stopover for a few hours kip. Does anyone have any suggestions for a suitable place please?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

How far south of Mansfield?

About 2 miles south of the town centre is a quiet cul de sac,Forest Hill, between the cemetery and Rushley pub where you should be ok..............53.12463, -1.19166.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovely, thanks. I will be travelling on to Bedfordshire the following morning, so anywhere within an hour or so, heading towards A1, M1 or Leicester would be fine.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Depends which way your travelling i have seen a few vans overnighting in the big layby on the A6 between kegworth & hathern nth of Loughborough but lowdhams caravans do a good overnight at their place at lowdham nr Southwell


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

In that case I think you would be better off nearer Newark to get to the southbound A1.You could try a pub car park after checking with the manager,most are quite accommodating if you have a meal or drink.The Fox at Kelham has a decent sized car park,I have been in several times(not overnight)and the manager seems friendly.

53.092919, -0.845582


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

If you considered 'nearer Newark' you might be able to overnight at Brownhills. I notice they also appear in my new copy of Britstops. You could give them a ring at 

01636 704 201* A1/A46 Junction, Newark, Nottinghamshire, NG24 2EA Showroom opening hours, Monday - Friday 8:30am - 6pm, Saturday 9am - 5pm, Sunday 10am - 5pm


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Just off the A1 at the Worksop junction A57/A614(five lanes rounderbout) Take A614 half mile opposite enterance to Clumber Park, Nice quite area, sometime a lorry or two
53°17'21.45"N 1° 1'58.37"W

Olly


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

OllyHughes said:


> Just off the A1 at the Worksop junction A57/A614(five lanes rounderbout) Take A614 half mile opposite enterance to Clumber Park, Nice quite area, sometime a lorry or two
> 53°17'21.45"N 1° 1'58.37"W
> 
> Olly


 have heard of a few issues with people walking dogs ,, well doggers at this site if its the one with the snack cabin , jim ps NO personal experiance just read on a m,home site


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

wel bless me, the things you learn. Not heard anything about that,but then I live a sheltered life.Sorry if its duff info

Olly


----------

